

Ask HN: OData is REST – but would you use it? - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m going to create a public API and i love OData for using (querying data, ...). Everything is build in.<p>But off course, odata is supported by Microsoft. And i&#x27;m curious if this would be appreciated when creating a public API?<p>It is RESTfull, but it&#x27;s also a protocol on it.<p>You can find some examples here : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;library&#x2F;hh169248(v=nav.71).aspx<p>But i&#x27;m actually curious if any of you would appreciate&#x2F;use such an API?<p>If it&#x27;s not appreciated, i&#x27;ll just go with REST, but it seems to me that more can be done with OData...
======
NicoJuicy
OData by example: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/hh169248(v=nav.71).a...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/hh169248\(v=nav.71\).aspx)

------
duvander
Do you need to choose either/or?

~~~
NicoJuicy
I'm curious what people - who are not using .Net - think about odata.

I'm actually letting the responses here influence my api, mostly because i
don't know how familiar people are with odata.

